# Game 48: Official Houston @ Minnesota GAME THREAD. 2/4. 8:30 CST



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ok...apparently I was wrong about Spree and Sam not playing...(I'll look into it)...but it looks like Sam is out. 

Now,if we can contain KG (easier said than done),we should be ok tonight. Our bench has to play well tonight,all there is to it. 

Yao should have a good night against Ervin Johnson matador D.

Rockets 103
TimberWolves 92


Rockets 

F Tracy McGrady (T-mac) 25.6 PPG
F Juwan Howard (J-Ho) 8.8 PPG
C Yao Ming (Yao) 18.1 PPG
G David Wesley (D-Wes) 9.1 PPG
G Bob Sura (B-Sizzle) 10.4 PPG


T-Wolves

F Kevin Garnett (KG,The Kid,The Big Ticket 22.6 PPG
F Latrell Sprewell (Spree) 12.7 PPG
C Ervin Johnson 1.7 PPG
G Trenton Hassell 5.4 PPG
G Sam Cassell or Anthony Carter (Cassell 14.9 PPG and Carter 2.6 PPG)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We're not gonna contain KG, but the thing with KG is as nice as his stats look, he's rarely gonna take over games single-handedly. If we contain him to less than 30pts and don't give up open shots to their shooters this is ours to win. 

Houston 97
Minnesota 91


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

On paper and on form, this should be a win for us. They've lost three on the trot whereas we're going for three in a row. Won't be easy though.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Winning will depend on our 3pt shooting rate. If we shoot < 25%, then that's lost, if we can shot 40%+ as in last couple games, then it will be a win for sure.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amazing stat of the day:

Houston's first 14 points thus far have been score by everyone other than Yao and T-Mac!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao's dunk on Griffin was great,what a move!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao picks up 2nd foul in first quarter  

Thought Sam wasn't gonna play


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's becoming trigger-happy again... we gotta create ourselves some easy shots.

shooting: Houston - .360%, Minny - .632

terrible...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Yao picks up 2nd foul in first quarter


it will be an event if Yao just gets one foul in the 1st quarter:sour:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Still in the third quarter and Yao's got 5 offensive rebounds. We're killing them on the boards, but they're shooting like 55% or something.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao and T-Mac both having below average shooting so far. We're doing a pretty good job on offensive boards luckily


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

OMG Scotty Padgett is ZERO from 1 so far tonight!!:upset:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Jesus Christ, Howard has 7 offensive boards already! Is he possessed?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Those watchnig the game.... did something happen to Deke?? He's only played 4 minutes... whereas Spoon's had 9??

Yeah, J Howard rebs = 10 = Garnett!! 7 of them offensive!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Those watchnig the game.... did something happen to Deke?? He's only played 4 minutes... whereas Spoon's had 9??
> 
> Yeah, J Howard rebs = 10 = Garnett!! 7 of them offensive!!


Deke got injuried,i think


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> Deke got injuried,i think


:no: 

92 - 91 up by one 7mins to go....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sura's gotta shut down Sam.... c'mon, this is for us to win!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yao offensive reb and a huge dunk!:grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

17 offensive rebound tonight thus far, 13 combined for Yao and Juwan!  

tied at 100, man this is going down the wire....


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

This is gonna go right down to the wire... TMac, Yao, Howard all with double-doubles! All locked up at 100 - 100


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> tied at 100, man this is going down the wire....


hehe i said the same thing


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Why is Sura taking so many shots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac = clutch!

now we need a stop at the other end.... :gopray:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> T-Mac = clutch!
> 
> now we need a stop at the other end.... :gopray:


Prayer answered. Now gotta get the job done in OT


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hahaha,it's over


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC 40 pts,13 rebs! :greatjob:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, great win!! Not jus T-Mac, all starters scoring in double digits!! Our bench only contributed 8 points!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think Howard must have just tripled his previous offensive rebound career high...


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

This team finally come together. Now we need secure #6 spot so that we can face Seatle in playoff.


----------



## wallace_he (Feb 1, 2005)

great win!!!good to see wesely finally came up with his shots


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> This team finally come together. Now we need secure #6 spot so that we can face Seatle in playoff.


so u r sure Seatle will end up in the #3 spot?:grinning:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> This team finally come together. Now we need secure #6 spot so that we can face Seatle in playoff.


There's still 34 games left in the season, plenty of time still before mentioning playoff spots. Just because we've won a few in a row and seeded 6th (same W-L as grizzlies at the moment) we could quite easily drop out again if we stuff up the remaining 34 games. On the other hand, if we kick arse for the remainder and other results fall our way, there's no reason we can't secure home court advantage in the first round of playoffs!! Go Rox... hehe, as cliche as it is, take it one game at a time.

edit... and let's not aim low that we shoot ourselves in the foot as a common saying goes.... I reckon we're a chance a do better than 6th...:rock:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the Houston team we envisioned when we first heard of the McGrady trade. Yao was fantastic, and McGrady just goes to another level down the stretch. Sura played well but once again almost lost it for us in the clutch... I think it's a situation where JVG needs to sit him and down and explain to him we would much rather have Yao or McGrady shooting fadeaways than having him take jumpers from the top of the arc. 


We are such an exciting team to watch. It just seems like a complete turnaround from the beginning of the season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so u r sure Seatle will end up in the #3 spot?:grinning:


I'm pretty sure about that too... no way the t'wolves can catch up to them.

Yao + Juwan + T-mac: 41 rebounds combined!!!  If Yao and Juwan can rebound like that every game we'd be championship contenders! Seriously though nice to see our 2 big guys rebounding well and crashing the boards.


----------



## wallace_he (Feb 1, 2005)

Howard got 9 offensive rebound 
I think Sura should take fewer jumpers.That was just too many for him, Yao just shot 2 more times than Sura.:uhoh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Early in the second half, Yao grabbed a rebound with one hand and slammed it back for two points. When he does things like that, it seems indicative of his game as a whole. It might even be his version of swagger and a sign of how well he is playing.


:yes: :yes: 

It's great to see even two of our old men stepped up,Weatherspoon did a good job defending KG, and it's smart for JVG put spoon on KG,not Yao,yao would no doubt get into foul trouble if he had been guarding KG.Spoon and Strickland even made some shots and layups which was i never expected.
and have u guys seen any improvements in our former player Grrifin?I didn't.yes,he did have some blocks including that BS one--his whole arm on Yao's arm,but no call.:dead: 

just 5 TOs in 50+ mins, JVG would laugh his a$$ off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wallace_he</b>!
> Howard got 9 offensive rebound
> I think Sura should take fewer jumpers.That was just too many for him, Yao just shot 2 more times than Sura.:uhoh:


not to mention a lot of Yao's shots were put backs.... I don't mind Sura shooting, but he's gotta realize the situation when he's shooting ie. you don't shoot the ball from 20+ feet out with less than 3mins to go in a tight game, even if you're left wide open.... that's why we have a guy name Tracy Mcgrady on our team.

btw any updates on Deke?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> I don't mind Sura shooting, but he's gotta realize the situation when he's shooting ie. you don't shoot the ball from 20+ feet out with less than 3mins to go in a tight game, even if you're left wide open.... that's why we have a guy name Tracy Mcgrady on our team.


looks the only thing he could see when he had the ball in his hands was the basket.it could not be dennied he made some good shots,but C'Mon,that's not ur job,dear Bobby!

anyway,Lets crush the kobeless Lakers on super bowl day and blow out Bulls afterwards, things will be sweet!:grinning:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What was this like our fifth win in our last six road games or something?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

its gotten to the point where id rather have padgett or juwan howard take the clutch shot then sura

Good job by juwan howard, but he got a lot of those offense rebounds by being in the right place at the right time


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

yall are disin sura a lil to much look at all he has done for us everyone has off games. even the worst player in the nba should get the bal if he is wide open for a jump shot but i understand if sura was trying fade aways a trying to do to much besudes that i think we played decent... guys wolves are like the nuggets there a 6-lottery seed team we good a decent win over a decent team i still am proud of the rockets right now but i hope they get to play spurs in west finals therefore i wouldnt care who would win that lol go rockets


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so u r sure Seatle will end up in the #3 spot?:grinning:


I don't see how seatle can end with any other spot than #3, unless they suddenly collapse and let wolves take the lead. I'd say facing seatles is better than facing dallas or kings even with homecourt advantange.


----------

